# David Attenborough



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2010)

Just watching his latest show on BBC. He is such a wonderful man and I have been following his documentaries since Life on Earth. I hope he lives another hundred years making such programmes, and that I draw my last breath waching the credits role on his final show


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 12, 2010)

I find any programme that follows nature, the planets evolutiton, wildlife, animals or the like amazingly relaxing interesting and all good, and never really badly done, some good but most amazing. Could watch the big cats or elephants all bloomin' day long, my only real dream is to meet a real elephant in the wild (I wonder what we would talk about!) Good shout Sir A of the North


----------



## katie (Nov 12, 2010)

Stupidly I chose to watch Come Dine With Me instead and it was rubbish


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 12, 2010)

I missed part 1 and thought I'd wait for the rerun. But agree with all said. Like Rossi, will watch anything nature/evolution/science and Sir D A is the god of them all.

Rob


----------



## margie (Nov 13, 2010)

I must have been 8 or 9 when Life on Earth was on. I still have the book of the series. My Dad always got me the educational books (being the eldest). Some of the footage is still memorable after all these years.

Even now the surreal enters his life - did any of you read about this (it was in one of the nationals too).
http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/news/local/richmondnews/8473712.Skull_found_in_Sir_David_s_back_garden/


----------



## rachelha (Nov 13, 2010)

I have just watched it on catch up tv.  He is so good at making what can be dull subjects like geology interesting.  My OH who has a geology pHd was v v impressed too.


----------



## FM001 (Nov 13, 2010)

Sir David is indeed a marvelous man, his enthusiasm and love for nature is unsurpassed and how I would love to walk in his shoes for just one day.


----------

